# Hemp Depot happy ending



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2011)

Gotta shout about my friends at Hemp Depot.  A few months back I ordered seeds, recieved them promtly as always (7-10 there/ 7-10 days back to me).  Tried sprouting my fav, one I'd grown out several times before, and failed miserably.  Tried both Happy Frog and Organicare that I had leached out pretty well--no go.  Tried the old paper towel method--got a couple of pops.  Put the pops in cups--no go.  Verdict: outta 10 beans I got one attempted sprouting taht fell over dead and 9 nadas.

I E-mailed Brad, whinned considerably.  He questioned my methods and I explained the different methods I tried.  He wasn't convinced, as these were from the samd batch of seeds I'd recieved previously, but he still sent me replacement seeds gratis. 

High praise for the Hemp Depotians.  Great service, prompt response and good genetics for small $$$.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2011)

I have never been disappointed with Hemp Depot.  I have purchased seeds from them for many years--since they were Heaven's Stairway when Overgrow was up and running.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to know, sorry bout the luck PH. Better luck this time. 
I am almost ready to buy a seed for the first time in 30 years, oh wait, that was bag seed, I have never bought a seed.


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad they made it right Bro....now get to germing....


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, Rose, never thought about it that way.  Bought tons of seeds I never wanted but only did it intentionally in the last couple of years.

Already in Rapid Rooters, Hammie.  Never had a prob popping seeds in soil--even popped some of another breeder's seeds along side the duds????--but I'm changing things up a bit anyway.  I've gone with a decent dome, more darkness till they hatch, and those brownie looking Rapid Rooters.  We'll see.


----------

